# Killington Monday 11/3



## 2knees (Oct 31, 2008)

Gonna be up monday, possibly with powhunter.  I  wont be there until late morning but if anyone is interested post here.


----------



## powhunter (Oct 31, 2008)

totally amped for this......bike rack is comming off!!!


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 1, 2008)

Slight chance I will make this.


----------



## madskier6 (Nov 1, 2008)

I'd like to join you guys but I can't do it at $65 for a lift ticket.  Enjoy the goods!


----------



## powhunter (Nov 2, 2008)

So anyone else.....11 on top of the glades trip

steve


----------



## MR. evil (Nov 2, 2008)

powhunter said:


> So anyone else.....11 on top of the glades trip
> 
> steve



Very tempting............but I just can't swing it.


----------



## Greg (Nov 2, 2008)

Have fun, guys! Based on the pics I've seen from today, the bumps look rippin'!


----------



## 2knees (Nov 2, 2008)

dont be a hater now. High of 48 at 3200 feet tomorrow.  and i dont start early so there is always a chance.  i've seen rime and or reason bump up in less then 2 hours with some traffic.


----------



## ozzy (Nov 2, 2008)

i'll be there around noon


----------



## Greg (Nov 3, 2008)

2knees said:


> dont be a hater now. High of 48 at 3200 feet tomorrow.  and i dont start early so there is always a chance.  i've seen rime and or reason bump up in less then 2 hours with some traffic.



Just teasin'. Have fun guys!


----------



## powbmps (Nov 3, 2008)

Alright, where's the TR?


----------



## bvibert (Nov 3, 2008)

powbmps said:


> Alright, where's the TR?



They're probably not even there yet and you want a TR??


----------



## powbmps (Nov 3, 2008)

I need instant gratification.  Some kind of live feed would be ideal, but constant updates via Blackberry would be acceptable :grin:.


----------



## Greg (Nov 3, 2008)

powbmps said:


> I need instant gratification.  Some kind of live feed would be ideal, but constant updates via Blackberry would be acceptable :grin:.



Someone has to perfect a live feed helmet cam this season.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 3, 2008)

Greg said:


> Someone has to perfect a live feed helmet cam this season.



I like it


----------



## 2knees (Nov 3, 2008)

back.  great day.  great company.  movie is done.  i spent all of 10 minutes on it so dont expect much.  pretty foggy too.

soon as i have a chance i'll put in the trip report section.


----------

